# 1st Post smoking 2 diff size butts



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey everybody. I've done some looking for info on smoking 2 butts, but I have 2 different size butts I'll be smoking. 

One weighs 9.5 lbs, one weighs 4.5 lbs. 

Should I put them both on at the same time? Should I plan on it taking 30 hours to smoke both if I go by the 2 hour rule? I plan on eating at 3pm Saturday. I want to make sure I give myself enough time, but also don't want to have to put the meat in a cooler at 10am.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

By the way, im using an Oklahoma joes combo gas and charcoal grill with offset fire box


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd toss em both on at the same time...and I doubt you'd be looking at 30 hours, that's a very very long smoke... I want to say put the 4.5er on later, but alot of people have reported butts of a few pound size difference -still- finishing around the same time.


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'd toss em both on at the same time...and I doubt you'd be looking at 30 hours, that's a very very long smoke... I want to say put the 4.5er on later, but alot of people have reported butts of a few pound size difference -still- finishing around the same time.




Thanks for the info. What would you plan for, closer to 22 hours? Maybe 24 to play it safe?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

Tbuff said:


> Thanks for the info. What would you plan for, closer to 22 hours? Maybe 24 to play it safe?


I always plan to start 24 hours before the planned finish time. I'd honestly if this is for an event of some kind do it in advance if possible and just reheat to be safe. Better safe then the hungry horde is upon you.. ;)


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 6, 2018)

You didn't mention what temp you would be cooking at. If 225 then I would put them both on at the same time around 2 to 3 AM. If the stall is taking too long you can always wrap them to power through. Of course, you need to monitor the internal temp of the butts individually.

It would be okay to smoke these 275 to 300 which would shave a couple hours off your smoke time with little or negative effect. 

Personally I would put them both on about 2:00 AM at 225 and plan on 11 or 12 hours cook time. I usually don't wrap during the cook,  but there is nothing wrong in doing so to finish up a bit faster. If around 11:00 or noon or looks like it is going to take too long, I would kick the temp up to about 300.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 6, 2018)

How are you smoking them...Charcoal/Splits, what temp you plan on smoking them at?
Are you planning on wrapping them during the smoke or not wrapping
I know that's a lot of questions :)

Myself I smoke them at 275-300 and wrap when I have desired bark."170" usually.
I pull them when I have good bone wiggle.
Fire management will be key for you. Good clean fire.
I would figure 10 hours tops but every smoker is different.


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

I was going to shoot for 225 degrees. Using wood lump charcoal and wood chunks, and don't plan on wrapping unless I need to.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 6, 2018)

At 225 I would give yourself more time then. I'm guessing 1.5 hours per lB - biggest butt.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

Most times a butt cooked at 225* takes about 1.5 hr. per pound. Sometimes it can take longer sometimes shorter. It's dependent on if the butt is thicker and shorter, shorter and fatter, or if their is allot of internal fat. Put them on at the same time. It's much easier to keep them warm then to shoot for a perfect time.

Chris


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> At 225 I would give yourself more time then. I'm guessing 1.5 hours per lB - biggest butt.



So you're thinking base my time just off the biggest piece of meat, and not both, correct?


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 6, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

Got the meat seasoned up.

Also, attached a pic from my weekend project to seal up my air leaks. Used permetex copper to close up seals, and lids. Covered it in saran wrap then closed the lids. Hopefully it will help regulate the temp better.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 6, 2018)

Tbuff said:


> Got the meat seasoned up.
> 
> Also, attached a pic from my weekend project to seal up my air leaks. Used permetex copper to close up seals, and lids. Covered it in saran wrap then closed the lids. Hopefully it will help regulate the temp better.


I think if this is your first smoke on your OJ your going to have trouble staying @ 225.
Also you will be cooking in a range 225-250.
Keep us updated on your smoke.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 6, 2018)

I smoked 3 butts over the labor day weekend.  Two right around 5.5 LB's, and one 7.5 LB's.

In my experience I have learned to allow 2 hours per LB at 225* to 250*.  If they finish quicker they last a long time wrapped in a cooler.

I figured that the larger butt would take 15 hours to finish and so I put the two 5.5 LB butts on 2 hours after the 7.5 LB butt.  They all finished,  (Bone pulled out clean), at the same time.

I didn't wrap these butts,  (And never have),  Paid close attention to my smoke chamber temps, and just let them do their thing.  It took around 15 & 1/2 hours for the bones to pull clean.  (Natures built in thermometer for butts).

Butts are simple as long as you remain patient and allow them the time they need.

I have pre-heated the cooler with a large pot of boiling water, and don't forget to double wrap your butt with foil and wrap the whole package with plenty of towels.  It will stay good and hot for, at least 2 to 3 hours, (and probably more).

All on one grate because there is a 5 quart pot of beans on the lower rack.


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> I think if this is your first smoke on your OJ your going to have trouble staying @ 225.
> Also you will be cooking in a range 225-250.
> Keep us updated on your smoke.




I've done a couple chickens and ribs.

Maintaining that heat has been tough. That's why I sealed off the seams and lids.


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 6, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> I smoked 3 butts over the labor day weekend.  Two right around 5.5 LB's, and one 7.5 LB's.
> 
> In my experience I have learned to allow 2 hours per LB at 225* to 250*.  If they finish quicker they last a long time wrapped in a cooler.
> 
> ...




Great info!

Thank you very much!


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 7, 2018)

Tbuff said:


> Great info!
> 
> Thank you very much!



Your welcome.  Hope it helps a bit.

You've likely read about the dreaded stall, where you can watch the butt temp stick at around 165* for hours.  That is the part of butt smoking that can really try your patience.  

I set my thermometer alarms, for smoke chamber, and took a nap.  Slept right through the stall.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2018)

Since one weighs 9.5 & one weighs 4.4. I think I would cut the 9.5 lb. one in half so you have 3 pieces of meat about the same size. Then they should all cook the to the same time. Figuring 2 hours a pound at 225. They all should be done in about 8 hours or so.
Al


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Since one weighs 9.5 & one weighs 4.4. I think I would cut the 9.5 lb. one in half so you have 3 pieces of meat about the same size. Then they should all cook the to the same time. Figuring 2 hours a pound at 225. They all should be done in about 8 hours or so.
> Al




You know ,that's a really good idea. Too bad I just saw this post.

Got the first butt on last night at 10. Had some issues getting the temp stabilized the first 3 hours or so. Put the 2nd butt on at 3. Since then I've finally gotten the temp to stay a steady 220 to 230. 

Figure I'll check the internal temp of both meats around 8. Interested to see what I've got.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2018)

Well it sounds like it should work out just fine!
Keep us posted.
Al


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 8, 2018)

Just took a quick peek while adding more coal


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 8, 2018)

170 degrees on bigger one. 145 on smaller one


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 8, 2018)

Don't sweat it if your smoker temp go up to 240 or 50.  Under 225 will drag it out forever.


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 8, 2018)

At 12 hours and 7 hours I'm at 178 and 162. Holding a pretty steady 225. Timing may end up being pretty decent for my first go around.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 8, 2018)

Smaller one stalled out a bit. Was sitting at 180 about 20 minutes ago. Wanted to pull them off about 2 or 230 so went ahead and wrapped that one. Larger one at 190


----------



## Tbuff (Sep 8, 2018)

Meat turned out pretty well. Fall off the bone. Both temps ended up getting to about 210, so they jumped up pretty quickly at the end.

Flavor was wonderful. The meat wasn't dry ,but if I pulled it off at 195, is the meat then even still moist, or should I use a drip pan and use those juices to get the meat more moist? 

Either way, timing worked out pretty well with how I did it, it tasted great and I got a ton of compliments, so definitely a win for my first attempt at a butt.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 8, 2018)

Congratulations on your successful butt smoke.

I haven't tried pulling a butt at 195*IT, but I've read that they need to get to 200*IT in order to pull.  You may have to slice at 195*

Do a search for Chef Jimmy J's finishing sauce.  It gets rave reviews around here.  I use it and like it a lot.  I believe you will like that better than pan drippings.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 8, 2018)

Tbuff said:


> Meat turned out pretty well. Fall off the bone. Both temps ended up getting to about 210, so they jumped up pretty quickly at the end.
> 
> Flavor was wonderful. The meat wasn't dry ,but if I pulled it off at 195, is the meat then even still moist, or should I use a drip pan and use those juices to get the meat more moist?
> 
> Either way, timing worked out pretty well with how I did it, it tasted great and I got a ton of compliments, so definitely a win for my first attempt at a butt.



Good Job!!!


----------

